
Bruno Simon – 3D Curriculum - laurentdc
https://bruno-simon.com/
======
dceddia
If you tack '#debug' on the end, a debugger panel shows up, and you can fiddle
with things like the blurryness and lighting and some spring coefficients.

[https://bruno-simon.com/#debug](https://bruno-simon.com/#debug)

------
onion2k
The performance on my low spec Android phone is amazing. Really awesome work.

------
kekeblom
You have to press shift in order to unlock more power and clear that jump.

------
simjue
Very smooth on on my laptop using Chromium v78 and very laggy on Firefox v70
(Ubuntu 19.10).

~~~
marcosscriven
Same for me. I wonder what makes the latter so bad?

~~~
gsanghera
Turning off hardware acceleration in Firefox seems to make it work much
better. No idea why!

------
bil-20392039
Awesome. Does anyone know of something with a similar structure that can be
used as a spatial journal or memory palace? I find that when I’m remembering
various things I naturally associate them with random geographic places I know
and have been looking for an open-world type 3D environment where I could
place information (links, document, text) explicitly to help with organization
and recall.

~~~
superhuzza
This seems along the lines of what you're describing. The technique is called
using a "memory palace", regardless if it's a palace or not.

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/loci-memory-
palace/9nfmz63...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/loci-memory-
palace/9nfmz63mgjrf?activetab=pivot:overviewtab)

~~~
WalterGR
Also "Roman room".

------
krm01
beautifully done. I miss creative websites like these. Amazing experimental
interfaces would pop up every day before Flash got stabbed to death.

------
xixixao
Amazing! One piece of feedback, if author stops by:

One the first linked project:
[https://prior.co.jp/discover/en/hospitality](https://prior.co.jp/discover/en/hospitality)

The scroll controls the flow, but it doesn't respect OS setting. I am using
"inverted" scrolling (aka Windows style) on a Mac, but the site only works
with the default Mac style scrolling. Something to watch out for :)

------
mojomark
I see a number of folks saying this site ran flawlessly on their phones (and
it did on my LG G7, chrome browser), but lags on laptops in various browsers.

Seriously, what is going on here? This tangent is related, but slightly off-
topic...

I have a similar issue with 3D graphics at work. We use a HTC vive with a
software called Revizto to view industrial 3D models (for what is essentially
power plant designs). The problem is that you can only load part of the model
because it's apparently too complex for the system to handle and some objects
won't render. Say you loaded an architectural model of something a football
stadium, with Revizto you can only run perhaps 1/20th, of the model in VR. It
works a little better in you double the PC's video RAM, but not much. It's a
major pain. However, you can run VR games that seem far more complex, the
environments go on forever, and you can even have smooth animations and
physics interactions.

What gives? It seems to me I should be able to run my 3D models in VR to run
as smoothly as a game. How do I load a complex 3D model to run smoothly in VR?

~~~
cecja
There is a huge difference between architectural or CAD models to game
optimized assets. Optimizing a model is called retopology.

------
mly
What an amazing work! Your other websites look amazing too! The website of
your 3D Curriculum is really really slow on my Chrome, may be linked with some
configuration in terms of performance optimization probably. But on Edge it
ran smooth and fast. Congrats for your work!

------
sebringj
This is the best thing I've seen in a long time, you took a fairly mundane
topic of cv work etc and made it fantastic and fun and engaging.

------
Animats
Aw. That reminds me of the days when Adobe/Macromedia licensed the Havok
physics engine and put in Shockwave. For a year or two, about 15 years ago,
you could do this in Shockwave on the web. But Adobe dropped the Havok license
and took out the physics engine.

------
strawberrycheez
Woah! Really amazing

What's the technology stack?

------
ivanstojic
I wonder if the author drives cars? Everything is flawless, but the steering
when the car goes in reverse is just wrong.

It's one of those things that should immediately pop out as "feels wrong" in
interaction design.

~~~
dahart
The reverse steering seems correct, maybe you could elaborate on what you’d
change. It is difficult, because it’s reversed, but that’s what happens when
you drive real cars in reverse.

------
legends2k
Very nice usage of WebGL. Did you use an engine for rendering or physics?

~~~
petetnt
The site uses Three for rendering and cannon for physics. It's open sourced at
[https://github.com/brunosimon/folio-2019](https://github.com/brunosimon/folio-2019)
:)

------
adblu
Fantastic. Im thinking about building something which will help me to get
better job, but Im jus Machine Learning Guy... Its a long way from me to the
front end.

~~~
tomashubelbauer
This comment is kind of funny to me, because I know a number of FE devs who
share the same sentiment but with reverse trajectory.

------
tachyonbeam
Is this open source? Wondering if this was written in JS or something compiled
to WebAssembly. Runs very smoothly on my Pixel 3A XL.

~~~
mrdoob2
It is open source:
[https://github.com/brunosimon/folio-2019](https://github.com/brunosimon/folio-2019)

------
gotrythis
Anyone else notice the animated tab title with the car icon moving forward or
back in time with your vehicle?

------
amelius
Cool, but I prefer a first-person view, because it makes the controls more
natural.

------
ozmaverick72
Really awesome effort. My iPad heated up playing it for 5 mins. Fun game demo.

------
wtlstudio
The slight bump of the front axle when accelerating ️<3 Great work!

------
hoxmark
This is amazing!

Does anyone have any similar sites? I really enjoyed this.

~~~
th-th-throwaway
He has a lot of other projects which are also 3d websites:

[https://prior.co.jp/discover/en](https://prior.co.jp/discover/en)

[https://www.orano.group/experience/innovation/en/slider](https://www.orano.group/experience/innovation/en/slider)

Unfortunately I got tired of the gimmick pretty quickly and didn't make it to
the next few examples. Having to drive a car just to open a link is too much
work!

------
sotp
Neat!

Runs flawlessly in Chrome on a 3yr old Samsung A5

------
hexagonsun
very very cool! the handling is so touchy though, maybe turn that sensitivity
down a touch

------
cousin_it
I miss Flash so much it hurts.

